
Ask HN: What happened to jQuery UI development? - collinmanderson
jQuery UI hasn&#x27;t had a release in over a year, and hasn&#x27;t has a commit for 5 months straight.<p>Has there been any official word about the ongoing development of the project, or have developers just moved on to other things?
======
oblib
I've never used it much, but my guess is that web app developers have moved on
to Bootstrap and there's not a lot of them using it anymore, or, as in my
case, using just a few of the features it offers which, in my case, isn't a
good use of it.

------
le-mark
There are a couple of curated widget sets that bundle up and sometimes extend
jquery ui. Jquery easy ui is one I used in a project last year. There’s
another I don’t recall the name at the moment.

I actually recommend using something like this as a learning experience. Using
raw js and a lib like this is very basic, you’re exposed to a lot of issues
modern framework solve for you.

Also note lack of releases isn’t necessarily bad thing for mature projects.

[https://www.jeasyui.com](https://www.jeasyui.com)

